# Наше творчество > Проза >  Случайная проза

## Deep_Angel

История из жизни. Решила поделиться:biggrin:

_Телефонный маньяк. Может быть.

Телефонный маньяк. Может быть.
Эти слова приходят мне на ум всё реже и реже. И я уже было подумала, что всё – не приходят. Но нет… Сегодня утром после телефонного «Пррррррр. Прррррррр…» они снова пришли.
Кто может звонить мне на домашний телефон в половине девятого утра? Номер я дала одному человеку! Спрашивала – он не звонит. И я ему верю. Он на самом деле не звонит.
Я не скажу, что это происходит каждый день. Нет – перерывы бывают. Вот на выходных был. На выходных вместо телефона звонил Олин будильник. В 6.30. Наверное, маньяк почувствовал, что я к 8.30 утра уже 2 часа очень злая, и побоялся мне звонить. Трус.
Когда это началось, никакие слова на ум не приходили, трубку поднимать не хотелось, но где-то внутри было желание пообщаться… Если найдется общая тема. После нескольких звонков выработалась стойкая ответная реакция – «а не пошли бы вы в ...?!»
Сейчас уже «Телефонный маньяк. Может быть». И сейчас уже я хочу купить газовый баллончик.
Потому что иногда эти звонки происходят именно тогда, когда я уже оделась и собираюсь выходить из квартиры. Только я к замку – «Прррррр. Прррррр…». На прошлых выходных я час просидела дома в пальто. Потому что, если бы я его сняла, то я б уже из дома не вышла, а очень хотелось… Хотелось еще успеть забежать в парикмахерскую. Не успела. Ладно, не так уж и важно.
Еще было дело – кто-то с жуткой силой стучал в дверь. Когда я это услышала, мне захотелось исчезнуть из этой квартиры… Пожарная лестница, просто открытое окно… Всё неправдоподобно. Пришлось сидеть и ждать, пока это закончится. Закончилось. Может, это соседи, разозлившиеся на меня из-за громкой (возможно) музыки… Но тогда они какие-то тормоза. Бывало и погромче.
Телефонный маньяк-тормоз это наверное хуже, чем просто телефонный маньяк.
А еще иногда звонят в дверь. Тоже, когда я собираюсь в прихожей… Мелодия из «День победы, как он был от нас далек…» каждый раз заставляет меня застыть в последней принятой позе. Эту песню и группу Без Билета я теперь ненавижу примерно одинаково. Без Билета за то, что я их просто не люблю, и за то, что в воскресенье в 6.30.
Маньяк, ты, наверное, уже понял, что трубку я не поднимаю. И если тебе не нравится моя музыка, или то, что я иногда пою, или тебе еще что-нибудь не нравится… Ну, в общем, наверное, ты тоже понял. Что не пошел бы ты в ...
Как бы это обзавестись газовым баллончиком?.._

----------

